# Debate MC ART about American politics, autotune hip-hop, racialist ideologies, haters, etc.



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm interested in knowing why you signed up for this site in the first place, @MC ART. From now on, could you please keep all your threats of violence and hatred of "pigs" and "haters" and white people here? Thanks much.

Also please explain this


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


If you want the story behind it, have Senior Lexmechanic explain it to you.

First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?

@MC ART Please explain.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> If you want the story behind it, have @Sailor Lexmechanic explain it to you.
> 
> First question. Why did you sign up for this place, and what do you hope to accomplish during your stay?


Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Who the fuck tries to act tough and sperg about Drumpf in front of a fucking Wendy’s?
> 
> @MC ART Please explain.


Come to my hood and find out.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 15, 2021)

Are you that nigger who made an account to shill your Soundcloud?


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Come to my hood and find out.


Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Why you a bitch ass pussy who scared?


I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Post your address then. I already gave you mine and suddenly you got real quiet.


Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> This dude really tryna make threats and then claim I made them??? LMAO....  And this dude used a fake addy anyways tryna make his buddies think he was hard LMFAO
> View attachment 2804245


Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Did I though? last I checked I asked for a pic of a piece of mail to prove it was your addy and your bitch ass clammed up...


Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I ain't scared of a lame ass wigger I've seen your face in that video, you look like a human twig


So how come you scared then??? IF I'm a weak twig, what does that make you lil bitch boy pretending to be tough and refusing to meet up?


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Dude are you fucking real? Are you a real person? Ya fucking wigga


Like I said I hang around Mocksville.... Meet me up, pick a place and time bitch


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Bitch afraid. Real afraid.


At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch, cant even opress a bitch SMH


----------



## What the shit (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> Like I said I hang around Mocksville


That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Yeah so did I, didn't think going to Ruckersville was going to be that scary.


WHY IS YOU SCARED BITCH???? YOU HIDING BEHND A KEYBOARD SAYIN YOULL KILL ME AND WONT DO SHIT WHEN I AGREE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## MC ART (Dec 15, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That’s why you deserved to be mocked you fucking faggot.


Meet me up and mock me then bitch boy


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 15, 2021)

MC ART said:


> At least you admitting it SMH.  Go back to your nation of oppression bitch


>”haters come on down :butterknife: “
To where tho
>”Come to my hood and find out”
To where tho
You the one coming onto our site talking all this shit. Now post your fucking address or shut the fuck up, you dumb troglodyte Biden’s bitch wh*toid.


----------

